# Svd Vinyl Template



## Hein510 (10/4/14)

Wrapped my SVD and loving it! Feels like I've got a brand new mod to play with!!



And for those that want the template here it is

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Looks great!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/4/14)

Now I want an svd...just to wrap it with pink polka dots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

